

Android's Acne Problem - jrockway
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/06/androids-acne-problem/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
jrockway
I read this article and came to the realization that the handset manufacturers
are wasting millions of dollars of developer time to make their phones harder
to use. Imagine what would happen if that developer time was used to improve
Android instead!

